# AiO oder Custom Loop für die CPU im Rev300?



## MF13 (5. Januar 2023)

Ich habe mir ja gerade ein neues System zusammengebaut. Das Gehäuse ist das Rev300. Leider kann bei AMD aufgrund der asymmetrischen Kühlerbefestigung mein Be quiet! Dark Rock 4 nicht um 90 Grad gedreht montiert werden, sodass er jetzt quasi quer zum eigentlich sehr guten Airflow steht. Außerdem überdeckt er einen RAM-Slot, in den ich dann keinen Riegel stecken könnte (möchte demnächst von 2 auf 4 Riegeln aufrüsten). Derzeit habe ich ihn um 180 Grad gedreht montiert, mit Lüfter auf der dem I/O-Panel zugewandten Seite (ausblasend). So werden keine RAM-Slots überdeckt.

Nun bin ich aber doch auf den Geschmack gekommen, und möchte die CPU (Ryzen 7 5800x) unter Wasser setzen, um das meiste aus ihr herauszuholen und den Airflow besser zu nutzen. Dafür soll eine Wasserkühlung mit 360mm-Radiator her, der im Heck eingebaut wird.

Nun frage ich mich aber, ob ich eine AiO nehmen soll - hatte ja vorher noch nie eine WaKü - oder eine Custom-Kühlung für die CPU. Was für mich gegen die AiO spricht, ist, dass ich da für 3 Lüfter mitbezahle, die ich letztendlich nicht brauche, weil mein Gehäuse ja schon mit 3 Lüftern im Heck besteückt ist, die ich einfach auf den Radiator montieren würde. 

Was meint ihr? Welche AiO wäre bis ca 150 Euro gut?


----------



## Lexx (5. Januar 2023)

MF13 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Welche AiO wäre bis ca 150 Euro gut?


Hast du dich in den WaKü-Thread(s) schon eingelesen?
(Wegen WaKü generell... ist nicht zwingend trivial.)

Schon in die Kaufberatung reingeschaut?

Wie ernsthaft und mittel-/langfristig willst du dich mit WaKü
beschäftigen?

Scheint, als wärest du mit einem neuen Luftkühler
besser bedienint... bedient. (Möglicherweise gibts ein
KOSTENLOSES Montagekit für deinen...?)

Ausnahme: Du bist in beide Richtungen kompromissbereit.


----------



## MF13 (6. Januar 2023)

Ja, habe mich schon eingelesen  Ich würde mich schon gerne mehr mit WaKü beschäftigen, langfristig hoffe ich ja darauf, einmal ein komplett wassergekühltes System zu haben. Auch, wenn das derzeit noch kein Thema ist, meine Grafikkarte fühlt sich im Luftstrom des Rev300 pudelwohl; neue Monitore wären erst mal wichtiger.

Ich bin auch kompromissbereit.

Ich glaub nicht, dass es ein Montagekit gibt, um einen Dark Rock 4 auf einem AMD-Sockel um 90 Grad zu drehen, zumindest habe ich nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2023)

Ich würde dir die AIO von Alphacool empfehlen.
Ist im Grunde eine vormontierte custom Wakü.

Den Radiator könntest du sogar für eine mögliche custom Wakü mit übernehmen, da die Teile der AIO aus dieser Sparte kommen und vormontiert werden. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass hier der Kühler eine Pumpe mit beinhaltet und auch einen kleinen Ausgleichsbehälter.

Vorne müsstest einen 420er Radiator einbauen, wenn du deine Lüfter übernehmen möchtest.








						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 420 ab € 194,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 420 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (offenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 775, 11… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Hinten würde auch ein 360er Radiator zu deinem Lüfter passen.








						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 ab € 166,04 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (offenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 775, 11… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Mit einer custom Wakü kommst mit 150 Euro nicht aus. Alleine ein guter Ausgleichsbehälter inkl. Pumpe würden schon um die 100 Euro erreichen. Ein 420er Radiator kostet um die 80-120 Euro. Dann kommen noch Anschlüsse + Schlauch + Kühler mit dazu. Allerdings sind es Kosten, womit du sehr lange auskommen würdest. Meine custom Wakü habe ich jetzt auch seit 2016 aufgebaut und bisher habe ich im Grunde nur manchmal Kühler bezüglich neuer Hardware nachkaufen müssen.


----------



## Sinusspass (6. Januar 2023)

Na ja, die Kühler-Pumpe-Agb-Kombi der Eisbaer gibt es auch einzeln. Das wird insgesamt natürlich was teurer ausfallen, aber immerhin machst du dann den Anfang selbst. Abseits davon würde ich von dieser Kombination abraten. Subjektiv ist die Optik fragwürdig, die Pumpe ist nicht entkoppelt (wobei die schwächliche DC LT ohnehin nicht viele Vibrationen erzeugen kann) und zudem so schwach, dass das Befüllen ein Krampf wird und zukünftige Erweiterungen den Durchfluss schnell in Bereiche drücken können, wo man deutliche Nachteile dadurch bekommt. Im Hinblick auf die Zukunft würde ich in keiner Situation zur Eisbaer oder der eingebauten Pumpe greifen. Wenn du allerdings bei AiO bleiben willst, was sich für mich nicht so liest, dann wäre die Eisbaer eine gute Wahl. Als Grundlage für eine custom Wakü nicht.
Die Erstanschaffungskosten bei der Wakü sind natürlich immer hoch, das ist nunmal so. Aber langfristig kommt man finanziell besser weg, wenn man bei Komponenten, die man ohnehin über ein Jahrzehnt verwenden kann, direkt zu Beginn zu ordentlichen Sachen greift. Spätestens bei der Erweiterung des Kreislaufs brauchst du sowieso eine neue Pumpe.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Januar 2023)

Bei meinem Sohn haben wir damals von der Eisbäre auch nur den Radiator mit übernommen, der Rest ist dann neu dazu gekommen. Ich würde auch möglichst direkt auf eine custom gehen, wenn dieses in absehbarer Zeit ehe geplant ist.


----------



## MF13 (8. Januar 2023)

Danke euch allen!

Die Alphacool Eisbär sieht schon mal gut aus  Ob ich doch gleich auf eine Custom-Kühlung gehe, werde ich mir noch überlegen.


----------

